# Ordered food over the phone



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

delete


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BreakfastOfChampions,

You did great! :boogie :boogie :boogie
Keep it up!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Cool nice job!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Yay!!!! Good for you!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way to go, I'm getting hungry now.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

That is really cool, congrats.  I hate ordering stuff over the phone. No pizza delivery guy has knocked on my door in years lol. I hope the food was delicious enough to be worth the anxiety :b


----------



## Zirnitra (Sep 19, 2009)

For me talking over the phone to stranger ten years older than me that I'll never see ever again isn't that hard. Signs of improvement? Maybe.


----------



## Nightwing (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats! =) I actually ordered some Chinese food this weekend over the phone, and that was huge for me as well. I get how anxiety producing it can seem at first. Doing stuff like that has always been a problem for me too.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

thats awesome! congrats!!!


----------



## Zirnitra (Sep 19, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Your problems aren't my problems. My problems aren't your problems. I don't know if your post was meant to be belittling, but I certainly took it that way.


I used to be fearful about any contact beyond my immediate family. Now I'm not. That is what my post meant. My criticism applies to me as much as it applies to anyone else, anyways. If you thought that was an insult you must have thin skin. <-- (that's not an insult either).


----------



## anna92 (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats  It's really difficult for me to do order food over the phone too. That's a big accomplishment!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Zirnitra said:


> I used to be fearful about any contact beyond my immediate family. Now I'm not. That is what my post meant. My criticism applies to me as much as it applies to anyone else, anyways. If you thought that was an insult you must have thin skin. <-- (that's not an insult either).


I don't mean to insult you, but it seems that you're coming off as rubbing people the wrong way. And that last sentence _is_ an insult, whether you deny it or not.


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer (Sep 22, 2009)

Well done! For me, it wouldn't be as bad if the Chinese people could understand you and you didn't have to repeat everything loads. That just makes the anxiety worse because it is prolonged. And I can't understand anything they say either, and I sometimes laugh because I laugh when I am nervous. It's a downwards spiral of anxiousness.


----------



## Zirnitra (Sep 19, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> I don't mean to insult you, but it seems that you're coming off as rubbing people the wrong way. And that last sentence _is_ an insult, whether you deny it or not.


Then in the future I will try harder to clearly articulate my points and make sure not to offer any rational criticism that the more sensitive souls may find unappealing.

And no, it isn't, it's an honest assessment based on what information is given to me, whether you deny it or not. If someone calls me "shy", this isn't an insult, even if the truth does cater to my postmodern sensibilities and doesn't throw the world into a light that comforts me.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

It doesn't matter whether or not it's an honest assessment or whether or not you claim it isn't an insult - if someone else is offended by it and takes it as an insult, even if it isn't to you, then to them, it's an insult, and the end result of the interaction is what matters. It's a matter of perspective.

You claim that you made an honest assessment based on what information was given to you. I do not deny the claim that you made an assessment based upon interpretation of the information within this thread, but what you stated in the process of doing so _could_ possibly be upsetting to the sensitivities of others, and consequentially, it _could_ be interpreted as an insult, whether it was meant to be or not. Again, the end result of the interaction is what matters. Not to take this out of context, but suppose, for instance, that you have a friend, and that someone else comes along and calls you "shy". You might not view that as an insult, but your friend might certainly view it as such, perhaps due to a foreknowledge that you had SA and that being called shy isn't typically taken with a pinch of salt by people who have SA.

There is nothing wrong with offering rational criticism, but keep in mind that this is a social anxiety forum. People are most definitely going to be sensitive to the criticism of others, but what does one stand to gain by offering such rigid criticism when the end result might be more upsetting and ultimately detrimental to the individual's predicament or sensibilities?

I apologize to you and the OP as well as anyone else that might become upset by this, but don't let this thread get to you. This post isn't so much to offer an argumentative debate as it is to vent; I've been in a prior situation where someone I know could've offered a little less brazenly-harsh straightforward criticism on my personal performance and instead offered a little encouragement or advice - such an ordeal contributed in no small part to my SA and performance anxiety of today; if things had gone differently, perhaps my SA could've been a little less severe than it is today, and we all know how bad SA is, so forgive me if I have indeed upset the proverbial peace.


----------



## Zirnitra (Sep 19, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> then to them, it's an insult, and the end result of the interaction is what matters.


No, what matters is what I actually said. I know people who take "hurry up" offensively. Nearly anything "could be interpreted as an insult" that doesn't mean your overly-emotional reactions to it are warranted. Otherwise nothing can be said about anything except pretense laden feel-good auto-responses that just make people feel warm and fuzzy.

You simply didn't like my blunt tone or the implied insinuation because I didn't sprinkle it with any self-deprecating humor or make sure it was politically-correct, and now you're harping about it. Now you will harp on about my previous sentence, because it stated you were 'harping' which has a negative connotation to it (probably another 'insult').

I'm not here to pander to your postmodern sensibilities I'm here to compare and understand what is wrong with me and fix it. I write things down to organize my thoughts and hear other people's reaction to them.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Edit: Sigh. Nevermind. This thread is beginning to raise my SA and is otherwise not conducive to the atmosphere of this forum, so I'm going to go ahead and leave it alone.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*applauds you* Very good!
My parents make me order everything, haha. It's actually kind of annoying. If we wanna order pizza or Chinese food I get to order it. Good practice I guess. It doesn't bother me as much as it did before though being pressured into is much different than just doing it myself haha.


----------

